# eMac G4 1.25 GHz "congelé"



## romanex (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous une fois de plus!

Bon! J'ai un eMac G4 maintenant... En fait quand j'allumais le même il avait le méchant "?" qui s'affichait... problème résolu (installation TIGER), je suis tombé sur un autre...

J'ai juste arrivé à faire "A propos de ce Mac":

G4 1.25 GHz
RAM 256 MB DDR400
HDD 40GB
Carte vidéo ATI (je ne sais pas laquelle) VRAM 32 MB

eMac model A1002 année 2004 selon indiqué sur le bas de l'ordi.

Je me rappel juste de ça et après boom... l'écran se freeze (reste bloqué), je pouvais juste bouger la souris... je redémarre, et la il a le dock qui est sorti par la moitié et boom, freeze... et encore... j'ai donc remplacé le module RAM para un 256 MB DDR333 même marque... même chose, l'ordi se freeze....

C'est curieux parce que si c'était un problème de ventilation (excès de chaleur), comment j'ai réussi à faire l'installation proprement ?

Le disque dur, je me suis servi d'utilitaire de disque avant l'installation et effacer entièrement les donnes avec l'option "écriture des zéros". Je l'ai vérifié aussi. Donc, après ça et une installation réussite... Je dois me dire qu'il est ok le disque.

Il me reste à penser que c'est peut être la carte vidéo... mais tout s'affiche correctement... le processeur en sois sinon ?

Avez-vous des idées ? 

Déjà merci pour les réponses à venir! A plus!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------

Je crois avoir trouvé la réponse ici:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/freeze-g4-pb-materiel-274496.html

Pour l'instant j'ai essayé ça:



> Procédure:
> 
> 1) Redémarrer les extensions désactivées (touche shift au démarrage)
> 2) Ouvrir: Disque dur --> Système --> Bibliothèque --> Extensions
> ...


Et a priori ça marche! Je viens d'entendre un bruit bizarre genre "biiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" qui sortait de l'écran!!!!! J'espère qu'il n'explosera pas!

A plus!!!


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait mets à jour ton os en version 10.4.11 avec la combo que tu trouveras sur le site Apple.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2009)

Ça arrive sur les écrans CRT ce genre de bruit, surtôt lorsque ça fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a pas utilisé, ou alors ça siffle un peut le temps que l'écran soit chaud. 

Tant que c'est passager et légé, pas de problème.


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Octobre 2009)

Le bruit peut également signifier une THT en fin de vie


----------

